# '14 TX SG Laquarious Paige (Transferred to Lamar)



## Jason Svoboda

*Point Guard*
West Orange (TX) Stark High School
*AAU: *Houston Defenders

*Ht:* 6'2"
*Wt:* 175 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Has been offered by the staff and will be taking his official visit next weekend.


----------



## Southgrad07

Those are very impressive highlight reels. Never put too much stock into them just because its all good things, but those were pretty good. Would think he would have some offers but doesn't even have a profile on any of the major recruiting sites. hmmm


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Those are very impressive highlight reels. Never put too much stock into them just because its all good things, but those were pretty good. Would think he would have some offers but doesn't even have a profile on any of the major recruiting sites. hmmm



Doesn't get too high on his J.  That might be hurting him.  He looks pretty good, though.  Could be a sleeper for us.


----------



## SycfromBirth

sycamorebacker said:


> Doesn't get too high on his J.  That might be hurting him.  He looks pretty good, though.  Could be a sleeper for us.



I thought he was elevating well on his pull-up jumpers. His shots from 3 kind of varied based on whether or not there was a defender coming at him.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycfromBirth said:


> I thought he was elevating well on his pull-up jumpers.



He doesn't get the ball up high and shoots in front of his head, doesn't he?


----------



## Southgrad07

Don't think it will be a huge issue for him. He doesn't look to be a catch and shoot guy. I was more impressed with the quickness, vision, long arms, and leaping ability. If making contested 3's is his role on a team then yeah it might be an issue for him. Doesn't look to be that kind of player though.

  BTW Hadn't hear of this guy 24 hrs ago so it's pretty sad i'm sitting here spending time dissecting just a potential ISU recruits game off of some highlight tapes. lol Hoops season needs to get here ASAP!


----------



## SycfromBirth

sycamorebacker said:


> He doesn't get the ball up high and shoots in front of his head, doesn't he?


Well, he doesn't release the ball as high as Larry Bird, but he doesn't shoot from the hip like Jake Odom either. 

You are right that it probably isn't helping his stock, but I don't think it is as big of a problem because he can elevate when necessary.  I would think that it would be a bigger problem if he was 5'11" as opposed to 6'2"


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Hoops season needs to get here ASAP!



Actually, it's not that far away.  I cannot wait. 

If this guy is good enough, it just shows that there are players out there.  Seems like we are recruiting a lot of kids on the fringe of high major.  We may get an opportunity when some of them get passed on by the major conference schools.


----------



## Bluethunder

We must think highly of the young man if we have offered and are bringing him in next weekend.  I wonder how long he has been on our radar?  From viewing the tapes, he seems to be a plus ball handler and plus passer.  Athletic ability seems to be there, and looks to be a pass first guard, at least judging by the pass to score ratio of his tapes.  Would like to see more of his defense. 

On a side note, it always surprises me that more self created highlight tapes don't focus as much on defense as they do offense.  I would bet that many coaches would be just as intrigued by a prospects ability to pick a guys pocket or step into a passing lane as thy would be watching a tape of a guy dunk repeatedly or shooting a bunch of threes.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I just want him cause I want to hear that name called at HC for four years...


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> We must think highly of the young man if we have offered and are bringing him in next weekend.  I wonder how long he has been on our radar?  From viewing the tapes, he seems to be a plus ball handler and plus passer.  Athletic ability seems to be there, and looks to be a pass first guard, at least judging by the pass to score ratio of his tapes.  Would like to see more of his defense.
> 
> On a side note, it always surprises me that more self created highlight tapes don't focus as much on defense as they do offense.  I would bet that many coaches would be just as intrigued by a prospects ability to pick a guys pocket or step into a passing lane as thy would be watching a tape of a guy dunk repeatedly or shooting a bunch of threes.



And I've always thought I would want to see a tape of a game where a recruit was 1 for 14 or something to see is he hung his head or kept his composure and contributed in other ways.


----------



## BankShot

IndyTreeFan said:


> I just want him cause I want to hear that name called at HC for four years...



Might have to dig an ol' ISU Band early 70's halftime clip out of the closet for the dude...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just a reminder that Laquarious will be in this weekend for his official visit.


----------



## BrokerZ

I think this kid will commit. We get a player like this every year it seems. Under the radar, pops up out of nowhere with an offer from State, comes and takes his official visit, and commits while he's here or right afterwards.


----------



## bigsportsfan

He would be my favorite Sycamore ever named "Laquarious."


----------



## Bluethunder

I wonder if Devonte is hosting him this weekend as they both share a connection to Texas.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Didn't visit last weekend. He is supposed to be on campus for his visit starting today. Took the ACT last weekend.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SP members evaluating a kid based on "highlight" vidoes... I've seen it all.


----------



## BankShot

I had his mom send me some_ VCR_ clips of his* pre-1 *"crib" activity...I liked his bottle "cross-over" skills - great quickness & manual dexterity, has that uncanny ability to see the full-crib while playing w/ his "rail runner," has that ELECTRIC impact upon all the crib stuffed toyz...makes 'em come alive. Will be an uptempo game threat from ISU, as defenders have to play him loose.


----------



## bluestreak

BankShot said:


> I had his mom send me some_ VCR_ clips of his* pre-1 *"crib" activity...I liked his bottle "cross-over" skills - great quickness & manual dexterity, has that uncanny ability to see the full-crib while playing w/ his "rail runner," has that ELECTRIC impact upon all the crib stuffed toyz...makes 'em come alive. Will be an uptempo game threat from ISU, as defenders have to play him loose.



WTF?


----------



## blueblazer

BrokerZ said:


> I think this kid will commit. We get a player like this every year it seems. Under the radar, pops up out of nowhere with an offer from State, comes and takes his official visit, and commits while he's here or right afterwards.




@Rick_Sports10: 6'3 point guard Laquarious  Paige told Sports 10 he picked Sycamores over Sam Houston State, Harvard, Rice.


----------



## pbutler218

Sweet!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

The pep band now MUST learn "Age of Laquarious!"  

Welcome aboard , Laquarious!!!


----------



## BankShot

Fantastic...kid looks GOOD to me. Over *Harvard* & Rice...:hypnotized:


----------



## BankShot

bluestreak said:


> WTF?



I was playing w/ SSOM's comment about Syc Pridester's assessing talent based on highlight video...:biggrin:

*"SP members evaluating a kid based on "highlight" vidoes... I've seen it all. " - SSOM*


----------



## ISUCC

welcome! I totally agree, there will be "age of Laquarious" signs everywhere in the student sections at ISU games.


----------



## treeman

welcome exciting news all around with all of these signees all the sudden.


----------



## BankShot

I'd neglected looking @ the video that 'Boda posted until this morning...this kid's cross-over dribble is brutal. One on one he CONSUMES his defender. Above all...he's still got view of his teammates for a dish. Exciting player..


----------



## Bluethunder

BankShot said:


> I'd neglected looking @ the video that 'Boda posted until this morning...this kid's cross-over dribble is brutal. One on one he CONSUMES his defender. Above all...he's still got view of his teammates for a dish. Exciting player..



Looks to be very athletic and seems to be as interested in passing and getting others involved as he is scoring.  Nice size for a point guard, should be a plus on the defensive side which I am sure Lansing has already thought of.

Welcome to the program Mr. Paige!


----------



## agrinut

Congrats on the commitment.


----------



## bluestreak

BankShot said:


> I was playing w/ SSOM's comment about Syc Pridester's assessing talent based on highlight video...:biggrin:
> 
> *"SP members evaluating a kid based on "highlight" vidoes... I've seen it all. " - SSOM*



LOL.okay, totally missed that.


----------



## BankShot

bluestreak said:


> LOL.okay, totally missed that.



I goofed...forgot to use the "reply w/ quote" tool.


----------



## hoopaholic02

Ay yall im Laquarious follow me on Instagram at @hoopaholic02! Age of Laquarious eh? Lol i love ISU im ready to come in and make an impact. Go sycamores


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Can't say we have had many athletes over the years stop in for a quick hello!! Love it. Look forward to having you on the squad good luck this HS hoops season.


----------



## hoopaholic02

Haha as you get to know me youll see im a sociable guy.


----------



## BankShot

hoopaholic02 said:


> Haha as you get to know me youll see im a sociable guy.



Cool...was curious if you've ever read anything about the* ISU v. Houston 1977 NIT game* (known as "The Battle of the Birds"), featuring *OTIS BIRDSONG* v. LARRY BIRD? We went 25-3 that season, but fell short in Houston, 83-82 as LB's final shot fell short off the rim (Bird - 44 pts/14 reb). Outside of Magic Johnson in the 79 NCAA Final Game, I'd rate BIRDSONG #2 on the ISU Bird Era All-Opponet squad. Here's a lil' history on Otis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otis_Birdsong


----------



## hoopaholic02

No this is my first time reading about that but it's really interesting. Bird was great, even the greatest fall short sometimes . It's all good though .


----------



## Sycamore Proud

hoopaholic02 said:


> Haha as you get to know me youll see im a sociable guy.



This is very unusual here and very cool!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

hoopaholic02 said:


> Ay yall im Laquarious follow me on Instagram at @hoopaholic02! Age of Laquarious eh? Lol i love ISU im ready to come in and make an impact. Go sycamores



Welcome aboard Laquarious!  Can't wait to see you wearing Sycamore Blue!!!

Just remember when you're here - we're a bunch of people with basically no lives who live, eat, and breathe ISU sports.  Therefore, sometimes we say things in the heat of the moment that we don't really mean.  So take what we say with a grain of salt!!!

I'm thrilled you're here, and will love to read your perspective on things!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> Welcome aboard Laquarious!  Can't wait to see you wearing Sycamore Blue!!!
> 
> Just remember when you're here - we're a bunch of people with basically no lives who live, eat, and breathe ISU sports.  Therefore, sometimes we say things in the heat of the moment that we don't really mean.  So take what we say with a grain of salt!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled you're here, and will love to read your perspective on things!!!



He speaks only for himself... I mean everything I say.


----------



## hoopaholic02

Lol hey look I'm from a football state and a football town... I welcome the thought of having people who are just fanatics of basketball. One of the main reasons I chose ISU over the other places .


----------



## Southgrad07

I think you'll find basketball is to Indiana like football is to Texas. Come to the wabash valley pizza hut classic and you'll quickly see basketball is king here.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> He speaks only for himself... I mean everything I say.



Of course, present company excepted...:razz:

It's just a good thing he'll never have to deal with that Morgan guy.  Remember him?  What a tool...:cheeky:


----------



## BankShot

Ya, ol' Morgan will have to take LaQuarious out on a East Asian Carp river cruise to test his angling skills:wacko:


----------



## Sycamore Proud

hoopaholic02 said:


> Lol hey look I'm from a football state and a football town... I welcome the thought of having people who are just fanatics of basketball. One of the main reasons I chose ISU over the other places .



You have a neat way of saying the right thing at the right time


----------



## hoopaholic02

Haha its just called knowing how to talk the right way. btw my name is laquarious . Lower case q lol its kills me when people do that capital stuff. but i really love isu im coming back for the first game


----------



## BankShot

Have you got a nickname? "Laquarious" is a real strain on us OFC (Old Farts Club) carpal-tunnel strained keyboarding boyz...how 'out "LQ?"


----------



## hoopaholic02

Yes i would much prefer to be call " Que " makes everyones life a whole lot easier. lol


----------



## IndyTreeFan

hoopaholic02 said:


> Yes i would much prefer to be call " Que " makes everyones life a whole lot easier. lol



Is that Que as in "k," or as in "qway?"  Sorry, I need help on pronunciation...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> Is that Que as in "k," or as in "qway?"  Sorry, I need help on pronunciation...



It's Que as in "Q"... Pretty simple stuff here ITF.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> It's Que as in "Q"... Pretty simple stuff here ITF.



Guess I'm just solidifying my membership in the OFC...:gramps:

Smartass...


----------



## BankShot

SSOM is multi-tasking over @ Union Sycbay...now in Admissions:sos:, using that endorsement in _"Houstonian Linguistics!"_
As you can tell, Que...we'v got some real ACES (sp?):laugh: over here! Come March, we're as BLACK & BLUE as the team...

Tell us about your game, Que...likes-dislikes-strengths-weaknesses/areas needing work? Expectations re: your final year of HS - individual & team?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Local story on Paige. Sounds like a good kid.

http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/s...l-player-makes-music-on-the-court-4907595.php


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Local story on Paige. Sounds like a good kid.
> 
> http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/s...l-player-makes-music-on-the-court-4907595.php



Bumping this up because when this link above was first posted, it only contained half the story.  Now it contains the whole article and is worth reading.  Very unique and special young man.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bluethunder said:


> Bumping this up because when this link above was first posted, it only contained half the story.  Now it contains the whole article and is worth reading.  Very unique and special young man.



Wow.  Great story, sounds like a great kid.  Can't wait to see him in blue!!!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Que is a very unique and special young man indeed.  I'm looking forward to seeing him play both on and off the court!  I hope he can make it to the Ball State game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Proud said:


> Que is a very unique and special young man indeed.  I'm looking forward to seeing him play both on and off the court!  I hope he can make it to the Ball State game.



It's Q people!! Lol Great article - looking forward to having him in town. Student athlete it's important to be both, because after athletics at the mid major level...

We are left with real life and real life = a job usually not as an athlete.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> It's Q people!! Lol Great article - looking forward to having him in town. Student athlete it's important to be both, because after athletics at the mid major level...
> 
> We are left with real life and real life = a job usually not as an athlete.




SSOM, I have 3 requests at this time. 
1.  Revisit post 49.
2.  Show a bit more respect to your elders here.
3.  Practice #2 at all times.

The OFC thanks you for your cooperation!! lol


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*'14 TX SG Laquarious Paige (9/28/2013)*



Sycamore Proud said:


> SSOM, I have 3 requests at this time.
> 1.  Revisit post 49.
> 2.  Show a bit more respect to your elders here.
> 3.  Practice #2 at all times.
> 
> The OFC thanks you for your cooperation!! lol



Proud I have 3 replies at this time, surely you didn't think I'd let this rest.

1. Revist post 51. It's spoken as Q and so a quick internet spelling of it can be Q. 

2. I speak with my grandmother on the daily. Have a great deal of love and admiration for those that have given me so much in life (my elders). Sorry that is not aparent to you in my posts.

3. Let Que pronounced Q have his thread back. 

Respectfully the HYM (Hateful Youth Movement)


----------



## Gotta Hav

I'm kind of lost for words...great story...we are fortunate to get a young man like this, with his background and talent to come to ISU.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Gotta Hav said:


> I'm kind of lost for words...great story...we are fortunate to get a young man like this, with his background and talent to come to ISU.



Right, now we can forget what's-his-name from Greensburg.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Officially a Sycamore. Welcome aboard again, Q!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Welcome to the grove, Que!


----------



## Bluethunder

Short article, but I like the description of our newest Sycamore and his game.

http://vype.com/setx/2013/10/31/the-vype-top-10-3-west-orange-stark/


----------



## Bluethunder

Q is off to a great start for his senior season.

http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/s...e-s-33-points-lift-WO-S-past-PN-G-5005112.php


----------



## Bluethunder

Most recent game.....

http://www.orangeleader.com/hssports/x439238922/Mustangs-turn-back-Bears-62-44


----------



## Sycamore Proud

He is going to look great in blue and white.


----------



## sycamorebacker

http://www.orangeleader.com/hssports/x853086843/HOOP-ROUNDUP-Tournaments-keeping-squads-busy


----------



## Bluethunder

Latest game write up.....

http://www.orangeleader.com/hssports/x1186890206/HOOP-WRAP-Mustang-press-wears-out-H-F


----------



## Bluethunder

Most recent game article, nice picture of Laquarious as well.  Make sure you click on the link below the picture, it is worth checking out! :thumbsup:

http://vype.com/setx/2013/12/20/mustangs-stampede-hj-in-ot-71-61/

http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/s...-comes-back-downs-H-J-in-overtime-5084790.php

I know he scored 36 in a game recently against Christian Life HS in Texas that his team lost to , but have not been able to locate an article yet.


----------



## Bluethunder

Couple of nice passes to watch....

http://www.12newsnow.com/story/24321280/wo-s-wins-ec-holiday-classic


----------



## Bluethunder

Sounds like a rough game.....

Q had 21 and a nice picture of him in the article.

http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/sports/hs/article/Fan-ejected-in-Buna-WO-S-game-5133369.php


----------



## Bluethunder

Another solid game for Q.

http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/sports/hs/article/WO-S-boys-trumps-Silsbee-5154575.php


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I was looking up another prospect the other night and it redirected me to a Lamar or UNT forum... can't remember. Anyhow, their board members were really pissed at us coming in and swiping Que away from their local schools.


----------



## GuardShock

Jason Svoboda said:


> I was looking up another prospect the other night and it redirected me to a Lamar or UNT forum... can't remember. Anyhow, their board members were really pissed at us coming in and swiping Que away from their local schools.



Success brings in stronger players! Slowly but surely we are becoming more of a televised team. That has to help! I can't wait to see what the kid can do in a blue uniform!


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## sycamorebacker

Q looks serious.


----------



## Bluethunder

Considering the kid had Harvard looking at him, he must be prett serious about the books.  

Based on his background/upbringing, going to guess he will be one of the more mature freshman we have ever had.


----------



## GuardShock

Bluethunder said:


> Considering the kid had Harvard looking at him, he must be prett serious about the books.
> 
> Based on his background/upbringing, going to guess he will be one of the more mature freshman we have ever had.



Think we will red shirt him or no?


----------



## sycamorebacker

GuardShock said:


> Think we will red shirt him or no?



For what my opinion is worth, I would say 50-50 but I think we could use him if he's ready and we don't know how Tre will adjust to D1.


----------



## TreeTop

GuardShock said:


> Think we will red shirt him or no?



It's gonna be Q's decision, which is something I like about Lansing's approach to it.  Lansing will give him the straight dope on potential playing time and need and then it'll be the player's decision.

With that said....with Devonte, Tre Bennett, and Brenton Scott ahead of him at PG, I think he'll red shirt.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


>



Fast forward to the 2:28 mark to hear Q talk about his recruitment, Bird, and the MoVal.


----------



## Southgrad07

If I had to guess id say he doesn't redshirt. No inside info or anything, just a gut feeling...  Bennett and Scott will be the PG's. Brown and Paige will be the SG's. We will need four guards next year, so even if he only gets 10-15 minutes a game I think he plays as a FR. I think the big fella Murphy is the most likely RS candidate for next season.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Quabachi said:


> Fast forward to the 2:28 mark to hear Q talk about his recruitment, Bird, and the MoVal.



What a get for ISU! Watch and listen to this--he is wise beyond his years. Will he red-shirt? Likely a decision for him to make. Great job by Lansing and staff to land nim. He is going to love blue and white, and we are going to love seeing him in blue and white.


----------



## GuardShock

Southgrad07 said:


> If I had to guess id say he doesn't redshirt. No inside info or anything, just a gut feeling...  Bennett and Scott will be the PG's. Brown and Paige will be the SG's. We will need four guards next year, so even if he only gets 10-15 minutes a game I think he plays as a FR. I think the big fella Murphy is the most likely RS candidate for next season.



I look at him, and I see Dawon Cummings. Good with the ball. Loves to be above the rim. Wonder how his steals per game is? I'm excited with the players coming in!! I'd love to see him build on what Dawon has done at the SG, just wish that they overlapped by a year.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

GuardShock said:


> I look at him, and I see Dawon Cummings. Good with the ball. Loves to be above the rim. Wonder how his steals per game is? I'm excited with the players coming in!! I'd love to see him build on what Dawon has done at the SG, just wish that they overlapped by a year.



I'd be shocked if he can shoot it as well as Cummings. We will certainly need someone to step up that can shoot it - a lot of it is confidence also. 

Cummings couldn't rip it at all last year. He's a completely different player this year and I think it mostly has to do with confidience. 

But in respect to playing above the rim - we've seen Cummings do that, so maybe!


----------



## GuardShock

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'd be shocked if he can shoot it as well as Cummings. We will certainly need someone to step up that can shoot it - a lot of it is confidence also.
> 
> Cummings couldn't rip it at all last year. He's a completely different player this year and I think it mostly has to do with confidience.
> 
> But in respect to playing above the rim - we've seen Cummings do that, so maybe!



That's the truth! Cummings this year is playing SO much better. I did not think he would have such a year. I thought Manny would turn into the confident high point scorer this year. Do we have any stats on Q? How well does he shoot the 3? Just curious.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

GuardShock said:


> That's the truth! Cummings this year is playing SO much better. I did not think he would have such a year. I thought Manny would turn into the confident high point scorer this year. Do we have any stats on Q? How well does he shoot the 3? Just curious.



I don't know what his stats say. 

But I aint going to judge a high school prospect on his numbers. I want to see him play. Once I see him I will judge him - simple as that for me! So he very well could be able to rip it like Cummings.


----------



## GuardShock

It's gonna be weird, we're essentially gonna have 6 new players next year and potentially 4-5 on the court.

Mike Samuels
Q
Alex Etherington
Brenton Scott
Tre Bennett
Brandon Murphy

For the past few years it seems as though we've only had 2 or so new faces at a time so we're used to the same group of players.


----------



## Bluethunder

GuardShock said:


> That's the truth! Cummings this year is playing SO much better. I did not think he would have such a year. I thought Manny would turn into the confident high point scorer this year. Do we have any stats on Q? How well does he shoot the 3? Just curious.



Best stats I can find for his senior say he is averaging 18.3 pts per game, 5.7 rebounds and 2.8 assists per game. His turnover numbers are way too high (just under 3 a game) but if you look at a game by game breakdown, he had some five and six turnover games early in the season, but over his last eight games he has 33 assists to 11 turnovers, and hasn't turned the ball over at all in his last three games, so maybe he has settled down, gotten into the flow with his teammates, who knows?

Shooting 54% from the field and 46% from three point range.  74% from the free throw line.

All in all, some pretty impressive numbers with the exception of his assist to turnover ratio, which has improved tremendously over the past three weeks but still not where it should be for a point guard.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Quabachi said:


> It's gonna be Q's decision, which is something I like about Lansing's approach to it.  Lansing will give him the straight dope on potential playing time and need and then it'll be the player's decision.
> 
> With that said....with Devonte, Tre Bennett, and Brenton Scott ahead of him at PG, I think he'll red shirt.



I forgot to mention the other night that when I saw Etherington play at the top 40 he looked like a potential 2G to me.  So if he or Smith plays guard, that would give us 4 guards without Q.  I guess that will be up to him.


----------



## region rat

January 31, 2014 *BOYS HOOP WRAP: Mustangs edge gritty Bobcats*

       Special to The Leader        The Orange Leader 
  ORANGEFIELD —      Withstanding a furious Orangefield rally, the West Orange-Stark  Mustangs walked away from Bobcat Gym with a 63-56 victory over the  gritty Bobcats to remain perfect in District 21-3A play Friday night.

        However, the Mustangs turned to their senior leader Laquarious Paige to  seal the game. Paige knocked down six consecutive free throws in the  final two minutes to enable the Mustangs to hang on. Paige finished with  a game-high 24 points.

 - See more at:  http://www.orangeleader.com/hssport...angs-edge-gritty-Bobcats#sthash.59eOHSnk.dpuf
Paige scores 24 points, Friday night, to take his team to 9 and 0 in their conference.  Open link above


----------



## Southgrad07

Got a great feeling about both of our guards in next years class. Keep it up Q!


----------



## region rat

*"Q" scores double figures again last night!*

WO-S boys 89, Buna 68

    WEST ORANGE — The West Orange-Stark Mustangs cruised to a 89-68  District 21-3A victory over the Buna Cougars at Mustang Gym Tuesday  night.

    Laquarious Paige led the first-place Mustangs (23-7, 10-0) with 24 points.

    Chase Rutledge aided the balnaced Mustangs with 19 points.

    The Mustangs will head to Orange COunty rival Bridge City Friday night  before taking on Silsbee in a showdon next Tuesday in the Montagne  Center. - See more at:  http://www.orangeleader.com/hssport...f-berth-WO-S-drills-Buna#sthash.rQvsWm3J.dpuf


----------



## Bluethunder

Tough loss for Q and his team, but some nice highlights of him (#2 in white).  His shot looks better in these highlights than it does in his mix tapes.  His release looks higher and less like he pushed the ball off his forehead.

http://vype.com/setx/2014/02/11/silsbee-tops-west-orange-stark-74-66/


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> Tough loss for Q and his team, but some nice highlights of him (#2 in white).  His shot looks better in these highlights than it does in his mix tapes.  His release looks higher and less like he pushed the ball off his forehead.
> 
> http://basketballrecruiting.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1363900



wrong link???


----------



## Bluethunder

Fixed.


----------



## Bluethunder

After scoring 25 points in only three quarters in a regional win, Q had one of his worst games in a regional semifinal loss last night, only scoring 8 points and fouling out.

His senior season is now over and his team appears to have finished with a 28-10 record.  Q appears to have averaged 17 points a game, 3.2 assists per game, shot around 50% from the field, 3 steals and 4.5 rebounds.  Also shot a little over 40% from deep.

http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/s...-cool-survive-to-play-another-day-5268206.php

http://www.beaumontenterprise.com/s...tark-falls-in-regional-semifinals-5279749.php


----------



## ISUCC

"The Forest" REALLY needs to play up this "Age of LaQuarius" theme next year! ha!


----------



## Bluethunder

Hopefully the first of many honors for "Q".

http://www.orangeleader.com/hssports/x787205392/Paige-powers-2014-All-Leader-Hoop-Team

Also was selected by the coaches as the District 21-3A MVP.


----------



## TreeTop

The Most Valuable Player is WO-S senior guard Laquarious Paige. Paige dazzled Mustang fans for three years with his leaping ability and pure scoring and leadership qualities.

Paige, who will take his talents to Indiana State University, averaged a Orange-County leading 17.5 points per game to go along with 4.5 rebounds and 3.2 assists. - See more at: http://www.orangeleader.com/hssport...014-All-Leader-Hoop-Team#sthash.VjgX0MbY.dpuf


----------



## Bluethunder

After reading several message boards and forums regarding Q, here are the most common adjectives (in no particular order)......

Unselfish, high basketball IQ, leaper, strong defender, leader, great kid and can play both ends of the floor


----------



## sycamorebacker

These three signees seemed to come out of nowhere like Coach pulled them out of a hat.  

Can't wait to see what they can do.


----------



## Bluethunder

Congratulations to Laquarious for being names to the coaches association class 3A All State team in Texas!

http://www.orangeleader.com/hssports/x1984796350/WO-S-Paige-makes-All-State-LC-Ms-Fuss-All-Region


----------



## Jason Svoboda

G Laquarious Paige is out for the rest of the season. Per Lansing, he'll have to have sports hernia surgery & have his wisdom teeth removed.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) December 27, 2014




Paige played just 4 games, so by my reckoning, he should qualify for a medical redshirt. Per NCAA rule, ISU is not allowed to comment on it.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) December 27, 2014


----------



## TreeTop

Well...sorry to hear about the medical issues for Q, but will be very happy that he won't lose a year of eligibility.


----------



## pbutler218

I see Q is no longer listed on GoSycamores roster. Anyone heard about this??


----------



## Jason Svoboda

pbutler218 said:


> I see Q is no longer listed on GoSycamores roster. Anyone heard about this??



Yes, there was a rumor floating around a couple weeks ago that he quit the team that came from a very reputable source. However, could never find anyone else to confirm so was waiting for something like this.


----------



## treeman

Interesting. First i want to disclose that i know absolutely nothing on the situation. But if the signs and rumors prove to be true hopefully Q saw the writing on the wall and knew that he was not going to get much playing time (at least that is why i'm hoping he quit). That would mean that our newcomers have come in and are ready to contribute, which is a great sign for the program. Obviously, any kid quitting in any program raises red flags (look over at illinois state) but as long as no foul play was involved it could be the best for both parties.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

treeman said:


> Interesting. First i want to disclose that i know absolutely nothing on the situation. But if the signs and rumors prove to be true hopefully Q saw the writing on the wall and knew that he was not going to get much playing time (at least that is why i'm hoping he quit). That would mean that our newcomers have come in and are ready to contribute, which is a great sign for the program. Obviously, any kid quitting in any program raises red flags (look over at illinois state) but as long as no foul play was involved it could be the best for both parties.



I too have no knowledge of what is happening or has happened.  Isn't it possible that his scholarship was pulled and given to someone else.  This would leave him as a walkon--pretty sure way to get him off the roster.  Crappy way to treat a kid who has spent as ;much time on a program as Q has here.  I guess thkat is spssible, but I doybt if it happened this way.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

treeman said:


> Interesting. First i want to disclose that i know absolutely nothing on the situation. But if the signs and rumors prove to be true hopefully Q saw the writing on the wall and knew that he was not going to get much playing time (at least that is why i'm hoping he quit). That would mean that our newcomers have come in and are ready to contribute, which is a great sign for the program. Obviously, any kid quitting in any program raises red flags (look over at illinois state) but as long as no foul play was involved it could be the best for both parties.


I don't believe it has anything to do with this.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamore Proud said:


> I too have no knowledge of what is happening or has happened.  Isn't it possible that his scholarship was pulled and given to someone else.  This would leave him as a walkon--pretty sure way to get him off the roster.  Crappy way to treat a kid who has spent as ;much time on a program as Q has here.  I guess thkat is spssible, but I doybt if it happened this way.


No.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> No.



*G O O D--glad it isn't true.*


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Proud said:


> *G O O D--glad it isn't true.*



You're glad what isn't true?? 

Let me clear a few things up as this has been a fluid situation with Q dating back to sometime last season (perhaps before but not to my knowledge). He's off the current roster - but we've seen that before (see TJ Bell). The kid has had on and off the court issues for some time now. Sometimes when it comes to off the court issues they are bigger than the game of basketball or any sport for that matter. If he gets things figured out I could see him being welcomed back. The way things are now it would appear he's off the roster. 

It had nothing to do with Lansing kicking him to the curb. Lansing has been the kids biggest advocate playing him more time than he should have played in the past (my opinion of course). I think he would have seen a drop in his minutes this coming season but he still would have seen the floor. Lansing likes guys with experience and he would have had no problem throwing Q into the fire. This situation goes beyond X's and O's, playing time or anything else. 

I think it's probably best we just see how it all plays out and wish Q the best moving forward.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> You're glad what isn't true??
> 
> Let me clear a few things up as this has been a fluid situation with Q dating back to sometime last season (perhaps before but not to my knowledge). He's off the current roster - but we've seen that before (see TJ Bell). The kid has had on and off the court issues for some time now. Sometimes when it comes to off the court issues they are bigger than the game of basketball or any sport for that matter. If he gets things figured out I could see him being welcomed back. The way things are now it would appear he's off the roster.
> 
> It had nothing to do with Lansing kicking him to the curb. Lansing has been the kids biggest advocate playing him more time than he should have played in the past (my opinion of course). I think he would have seen a drop in his minutes this coming season but he still would have seen the floor. Lansing likes guys with experience and he would have had no problem throwing Q into the fire. This situation goes beyond X's and O's, playing time or anything else.
> 
> I think it's probably best we just see how it all plays out and wish Q the best moving forward.



Great way of putting it. This is definitely not a situation where Lansing said he wasn't good enough for a roster spot.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Southgrad07 said:


> Great way of putting it. This is definitely not a situation where Lansing said he wasn't good enough for a roster spot.



This lpost tells what I wae feeling good about.


----------



## Bluethunder

Transferring to Lamar.


----------

